

Big Teams - Barriers to Innovation? - thinkingserious
http://quantumleadersblog.com/2008/03/25/big-teams-barriers-to-innovation/

======
mixmax
Good design is about choosing which features NOT to implement. This process
lends itself very badly to large groups since everyone will want to implement
their pet peevee and eventually the design will end up cluttered and
inconsistent.

In an ideal world a product will be designed by one person. Preferably Philip
Starck or Jonathan Ive.

